# Solved: Hanns-G 194D Monitor Problem



## John Burns (Jul 29, 1999)

I know several people in here have this particular model monitor - it was a "good buy" at one time here in the forums. My problem just started recently. Basically, the monitor is still working fine. However, occasionally on startup (after being turned off at night) the monitor does not come on and I hear a clicking noise. Once I turn EVERYTHING off and then restart, the monitor works fine. I have checked to make sure the cable connection is tight - and it seems to be. I have looked to see if maybe there is a driver for this monitor, but have not been successful in finding anything on the Internet. Has anyone had this or a similar problem with this monitor - or do you have any suggestions what might be causing the problem? As I said above, the monitor is working fine except for this "quirk" which has happened only on startup in the last few days. Appreciate any help that you might provide. Thanks. 

FYI, I am running Windows XP SP2 - everything updated properly.


----------



## brite750 (Mar 16, 2002)

John Burns said:


> I know several people in here have this particular model monitor - it was a "good buy" at one time here in the forums. My problem just started recently. Basically, the monitor is still working fine. However, occasionally on startup (after being turned off at night) the monitor does not come on and I hear a clicking noise. Once I turn EVERYTHING off and then restart, the monitor works fine. I have checked to make sure the cable connection is tight - and it seems to be. I have looked to see if maybe there is a driver for this monitor, but have not been successful in finding anything on the Internet. Has anyone had this or a similar problem with this monitor - or do you have any suggestions what might be causing the problem? As I said above, the monitor is working fine except for this "quirk" which has happened only on startup in the last few days. Appreciate any help that you might provide. Thanks.
> 
> FYI, I am running Windows XP SP2 - everything updated properly.


try going into your power saving features in windows and setting the monitor to always on


----------



## John Burns (Jul 29, 1999)

Thanks - will try that - and post back if that solves the problem. Appreciate the suggestion. Subsequently checked that - setting is : Turn off Monitor "Never". So I guess that is not the problem. Thanks anyway.


----------



## brite750 (Mar 16, 2002)

John Burns said:


> Thanks - will try that - and post back if that solves the problem. Appreciate the suggestion. Subsequently checked that - setting is : Turn off Monitor "Never". So I guess that is not the problem. Thanks anyway.


if the clicking is coming from the monitor then I'm thinking the monitor is having a problem, if its the gfx card inside the pc then thats a different issue, sometimes when a gfx card goes into a game mode it makes a clicking noise.


----------



## John Burns (Jul 29, 1999)

brite750 said:


> if the clicking is coming from the monitor then I'm thinking the monitor is having a problem, if its the gfx card inside the pc then thats a different issue, sometimes when a gfx card goes into a game mode it makes a clicking noise.


Lol - I'm not a gamer - don't THINK I have a gfx card - the only info I can find shows:

"Intel Corporation 89215G/GV/GL,89210GL Integrated Graphics Device"

So, I assume that it's not a gfx card issue - ?

Clicking seems to be coming from the monitor anyway - at first I thought it was from my printer, but I narrowed it to the monitor and the little green (power on) light on the front of the monitor blinks when this happens.


----------



## MysticEyes (Mar 30, 2002)

> Lol - I'm not a gamer - don't THINK I have a gfx card - the only info I can find shows:


He's referring to whatever video device you have, gfx = graphics.

So when this happens turning *just* the monitor off/on does not resolve the problem?


----------



## John Burns (Jul 29, 1999)

MysticEyes said:


> He's referring to whatever video device you have, gfx = graphics.
> 
> So when this happens turning *just* the monitor off/on does not resolve the problem?


Thanks for the gfx explanation.

Turning monitor off/on does not work with the monitor on/off button when this happens - I have to turn the whole system off at the surge protector switch and restart for it to correct. So far it always corrects on a restart.


----------



## MysticEyes (Mar 30, 2002)

> Turning monitor off/on does not work with the monitor on/off button when this happens - *I have to turn the whole system off at the surge protector switch *and restart for it to correct. So far it always corrects on a restart.


Now I'm confused.

On my monitor if it is not getting anything from the computer (or the computer is off when turning on the LCD) it says 'no signal', do you get this and have you ever gotten this message?

Turning off with the surge protector switch sounds scary, doesn't your computer have a reset button?


----------



## John Burns (Jul 29, 1999)

MysticEyes said:


> Now I'm confused.
> 
> On my monitor if it is not getting anything from the computer (or the computer is off when turning on the LCD) it says 'no signal', do you get this and have you ever gotten this message?
> 
> Turning off with the surge protector switch sounds scary, doesn't your computer have a reset button?


Yes - I get the "no signal" message on the LCD at shut down each time - or if I turn it on without the pc. This happens as I think it should.

But...........my computer will not turn off or reset when the event of the blinking green light and clicking sound on the monitor happens. It seems to freeze everything.


----------



## brite750 (Mar 16, 2002)

well i guess i would want to try the monitor on a different pc to find out if its a monitor issue or pc issue, right now i have no idea


----------



## John Burns (Jul 29, 1999)

Will do - thanks for your responses


----------



## John Burns (Jul 29, 1999)

OK - I have gone through the process - checked power cords, changed settings, etc. etc. and determined if I don't turn on anything but my monitor, the monitor won't come on properly after being turned off overnight. When I turn it on (separately) after being off overnight, the green light comes on and blinks, but the "no signal" notification does not appear as it should. Thus, I am inclined to think it is the on/off switch. This is a Hanns-G 194D 19"monitor, purchased in August, 2006

A couple of questions - 1. Do you think it is the switch? 2. Can this switch be replaced fairly easily and economically? 3. If so, can I replace it myself, providing I can find a switch? 4. Should i just replace the monitor? I hate to do a replacement, since once I get the monitor operating, the it works fine. 

Tonight, I will try one last thing - leave the monitor on and let it stay in standby (yellow light) and see if that might work, but in the meantime, I should be looking for repair or replacement, as I know I won't put up with this indefinitely - it starts my mornings all wrong - lol.

Duh - after reviewing my file on this monitor, I find there seems to be a 3-year warrranty. I have an email and phone number for Hanns-G in it, so I will try to get service or replacement on the unit. I will post back when I get an answer from them, just to let people know how Hanns-G handles service to their customers.


----------



## MysticEyes (Mar 30, 2002)

Good Luck, hopefully the shipping won't be too high.


----------



## John Burns (Jul 29, 1999)

MysticEyes said:


> Good Luck, hopefully the shipping won't be too high.


Just to post back for others who might experience similar problem. I finally determined after much probing - it WAS the monitor. Something as simple as taking it from the pc and just plugging it in an ordinary outlet determined the diagnostic "no signal" message was NOT appearing when the monitor had sat overnight. Usually I could get it to start back up after several attempts, however, today it would not. The fact that the diagnostics notification did not come up when only the monitor was plugged in should have been a clue to me, I guess.

Anyway, I called Hanns-G - got a very nice female tech who issued a RMA, notified me I would have to pay shipping to them, but they would repair it and pay shipping back to me. UPS charged me $30 (from Oklahoma to California, but I feel that it's worth that to have a "spare" monitor, since I have two pc's here at home on a home network and probably one of them will again need help anytime. In the meantime, I went to my friendly Walmart store and bought a new Dell monitor at a very reasonable price - widescreen will take getting used to, but so far I am impressed with the 1440 x 900 Resolution. My "vista" has improved even though I only have XP - lol.


----------



## brite750 (Mar 16, 2002)

yeah dells are pretty highly rated, i think they are samsung, at least the screen is I think


----------

